# .22 AR Upper that's worth a damn?



## Ranger Psych (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking for a .22 upper, complete replacement... figure I can use it to train with generally the same muscle memory etc, as well as be able to pimp a platform I like for taking out small game.

any suggestions? No bolt replacement kits, i'd much prefer an outright replacement unit.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Chad did all the work for ya! ;)

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19645


----------

